# Vanquisher Fuzz Build Doc



## Ralfg (Aug 4, 2019)

Just built the Vanquisher fuzz and I’m getting no sound. Anyone have the schematic? Could use it for some debugging.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2019)

I looked for that schematic last week and no luck.  You could always wait for the Build Docs.  Or If you're really adventurous, reverse-engineer it from the board you have.  It's only 2-sided, so you can see all of the traces.  Who knows, you might just spot that bad solder joint while you're at it.


----------



## Ralfg (Aug 8, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I looked for that schematic last week and no luck.  You could always wait for the Build Docs.  Or If you're really adventurous, reverse-engineer it from the board you have.  It's only 2-sided, so you can see all of the traces.  Who knows, you might just spot that bad solder joint while you're at it.



Thanks for the response Chuck. Cold solder joint? I never get one of them  I actually was wondering if it has to do with the pinout of the MJE210, one of those impossible to socket types of transistors. I started with my audio probe, but gave up quickly without the schematic it makes it more difficult. I’ll wait for the build doc and post my results then.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 10, 2019)

In the meantime, think of it as the Vanishing Fuzz....


----------



## Robert (Aug 10, 2019)

The part number on the MJE210 should be facing the top of the board. 

I'll get a schematic posted ASAP.   This is a _really _nice sounding fuzz.


----------



## krsdrm (Aug 29, 2019)

Robert said:


> The part number on the MJE210 should be facing the top of the board.
> 
> I'll get a schematic posted ASAP.   This is a _really _nice sounding fuzz.


I'm also waiting on the schematic for this one before I solder in the MJE210.


----------



## Ralfg (Aug 29, 2019)

krsdrm said:


> I'm also waiting on the schematic for this one before I solder in the MJE210.



Yeah, I did solder my MJE210 and it’s still not working for me. Haven’t sat down and really debugged it yet.


----------



## Robert (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## krsdrm (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you for the quick response. It's a weird one all PNP and not positive ground. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Ralfg (Aug 30, 2019)

Ahh sweet @PedalPCB thank you for adding the schematic. I started tracing through and what do you know, I accidentally put a 4.7k resistor instead of a 47k in the bias of the first transistor. Duh... did I need the schematic for that? No... am I glad to have one... very much so. I love building and then analyzing the schematics to understand how the tones are achieved.

Anyways this thing is pretty sweet. Really spitty at high gain, but also a decent amount of sustain. It’s a pretty sweet fuzz. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Robert (Aug 30, 2019)

Glad you got it working!   Yeah man, I _really _liked this one a lot.


----------



## bakewelder (Jan 2, 2021)

Any thoughts on making this suitable for bass? Suppose C1 would be a higher value...recommendations?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2021)

Increase C3, that's where the bass gets choked off.


----------



## bakewelder (Jan 4, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Increase C3, that's where the bass gets choked off.


DOH....C3, yes first cap after input. I didnt read the schematic and assumed....see where that got me. 100nf do the trick?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 4, 2021)

C 3, R1 & R3 form a high-pass filter.  Q4 is an emitter-follower so we can assume its input impedance is much higher than R1.  R1 in parallel with R3 is about 39K.  In stock form, C3 is 47nF.  That makes the high-pass corner freq 87Hz.  Low E on a Bass is 41.2Hz.  100nF will move the corner freq down to 41.1Hz and let all of the fundamental thru.  If you want to let the thump from the subharmonics thru, then go even bigger on C3, say 470nF.

While you're at it, you might want to fatten up C7 a bit too.

Has anyone else noticed how much this circuit resembles the Tone Bender Mark 3?  Apparently it's possible to build a PNP pedal without resorting to a charge pump.


----------



## bakewelder (Jan 4, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> C 3, R1 & R3 form a high-pass filter.  Q4 is an emitter-follower so we can assume its input impedance is much higher than R1.  R1 in parallel with R3 is about 39K.  In stock form, C3 is 47nF.  That makes the high-pass corner freq 87Hz.  Low E on a Bass is 41.2Hz.  100nF will move the corner freq down to 41.1Hz and let all of the fundamental thru.  If you want to let the thump from the subharmonics thru, then go even bigger on C3, say 470nF.
> 
> While you're at it, you might want to fatten up C7 a bit too.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed how much this circuit resembles the Tone Bender Mark 3?  Apparently it's possible to build a PNP pedal without resorting to a charge pump.


Good stuff, thanks Chuck


----------

